# Covington, GA - PP1, Black, 9wks



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

This little one has been at the shelter since Jan. 27th.

Newton County Animal Control 
210 Lower River Road 
Covington, GA 30016 
770-786-9514

Petfinder.com forums :: View topic - Newton Co. AC 2/6/2010 [ ]


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Cute


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Awwww my fav (all bk) & great age. :wub:

My wish.............


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bump for the baby boy!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Babies need to get out fast before they get sick.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

AWWW he is SOOO cute!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I would happily take this little pup in, is there anyway to get him to me?


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i could also keep him for a few weeks to my local rescues! Has anyone called to see if he is still available?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone ??? We have had some offers of help.


Please help this cutie..................




He looks like our Shadow in the face, too bad all the way in GA.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Kay13411 I am in SE Pa and can offer transport help to get this cutie to you. Let me know. I can do from Delaware up 95 if that is the way he needs to go.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kay13411 said:


> I would happily take this little pup in, is there anyway to get him to me?


Kate...did you talk to Brightstar about pulling him? I think there is transport from GA to NY.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I did talk to Mark with BrightStar, and we just can't efford the transport fees..... I really want to help this little man out.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i will donate the first 30.00 in gas.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump


----------

